
The Crisis of the Humanities Officially Arrives - jseliger
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/10/11/the-crisis-of-the-humanities-officially-arrives/?src=me&ref=homepage
======
c1sc0
From the article: "if your criteria are productivity, efficiency and consumer
satisfaction, it makes perfect sense to withdraw funds and material support
from the humanities".

I think I've said it before: if we'd let engineers design our homes we'd all
be living in barracks. Education isn't supposed to be about about creating
jobs _alone_. I for one hope that the current economic crisis & utilitarian
backlash doesn't strip away all funding for the arts & humanities.

